# Houston riding



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone riding around the Houston area this weekend? Where?


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

nope too dry and dusty


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is no lie hoping for some rain I think I am gonna have to find my rain stick and start shaking it because we need a lot of rain.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

It sure is dusty. But I know for sure Crosby and splendor both have water and mud.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

not this weekend but next me and my family and some friends are gona go camping up at genral sams and im beggin for rain befor we go


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

There is a new park openeing this weekend. A lot of people are going out there.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

I just saw that on the hl forum. Do u know if there is water and mud out there? Want to be able to cool off from time to time.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

where is the new park at


----------



## DigitalChaos (Dec 3, 2009)

The new park is in Crosby. Here is there website: http://www.downsouthoffroad.com/

They open for the first time this weekend.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going to Crosby tomorrow, bringing a couple people with me.... Anybody that wants to meet up shoot me a pm


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well this weekend is about here and me and the fam should be on the wat to general sams by this time tomorrow gona let the kids do with out some electronics for a few days lmao


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Wooohoooo! Its raining


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i waz just outside doin a rain dance to help it


----------



## DigitalChaos (Dec 3, 2009)

Some buddies and I will be going to the new park in Crosby this Sat. 5/28. If any of you guys are going out there shoot me a pm.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

DigitalChaos said:


> Some buddies and I will be going to the new park in Crosby this Sat. 5/28. If any of you guys are going out there shoot me a pm.


Is that place any good? I have herd from a couple of people that they did not like it. We are going to outlaws on Saturday. I guess we will have to make the trip over there one weekend to see for myself.


----------



## DigitalChaos (Dec 3, 2009)

hp488 said:


> Is that place any good? I have herd from a couple of people that they did not like it. We are going to outlaws on Saturday. I guess we will have to make the trip over there one weekend to see for myself.


It will be my first time out there. I will try to snap some pics and report back.


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({ (Dec 11, 2010)

Me and a few buddies should be riding in crosby friday night we all graguate high school that night so were gonna try to make the best of it even if it is still dusty and dry but hopefully this rain we got here in liberty was in crosby too


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We will be riding Crosby 5/28 but we will be at outlaws hope the tide is in Saturday looking forward to playing in some water.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Kings Brute and myself are gonna check out the new park in crosby on Sunday....We have been going to Mel's for years.....I will share my thoughts on the new place next week...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Keep in mind that I believe entry to the new park is $40/person this weekend.. they are having live bands and stuff out there...

Down South Offroad
http://www.downsouthoffroad.com/
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001978794875


----------

